# Elz-Tour



## Klaus Goerg (20. September 2002)

Bei vernünftigem Wetter wollen wir am 03.10.02 mal wieder die Elz fahren. Wer hat Lust mitzukommen oder führt die Tour?

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## dave (20. September 2002)

Bin Anfang Oktober nicht im Lande. Aber wir wollen bei gutem Wetter nächsten Monat auch noch mal von Koblenz aus hinfahren.

Viel Spass dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Higli (21. September 2002)

Bin letzten Montag das Elztal ab Monreal gefahren/geschoben. War für mich das erste Mal und die ständige Rad-Tragerei hat ziemlich genervt. 

Dafür war der Wochentag aber ideal. Kaum Wanderer unterwegs und auf der 40km Strecke keinen einzigen Biker getroffen.  

Am 3.10. ist ein Feiertag mit bestimmt viel Wanderer-Verkehr, da ist das Elztal sicher nicht so ideal.


----------



## TresXF (21. September 2002)

soooviel tragen muss man da doch garnicht...  

von der pyrmonter mühle bis zur mosel runter sind ein paar treppen (bergauf und an der burg) und ein paar kehrtwenden (für mich) nicht fahrbar, aber der rest ist ja wohl singletrail- und waldweg-vergnügen.

man sollte sich aber etwas auskennen, die wegführung ist teilweise irritierend/versteckt.

btw, an feiertagen/wochenende ist die tour wirklich nicht empfehlenswert > viele touristen auf dem weg zur burg...


----------



## Higli (22. September 2002)

Ob ich immer den optimalen Weg gefahren bin, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Mangels anderer Orientierung bin ich immer dem schwarzen Dreieck nachgefahren, das ist wohl der Wanderweg Nr. 6

Bis Pyrmont war ich auch sehr angetan von der Strecke, danach kamen aber für mich sehr viele unfahrbare Passagen. Muss zugeben, dass ich ohne Helm fahre, daher bin ich sehr vorsichtig.

Wie man den Bopparder Wolfskopf ohne Absteigen/Sturz runterkommen kann, ist mir auch schleierhaft.  

Gruß
Higli


----------



## dave (22. September 2002)

Wahrscheinlich hast du tatsächlich eine schwierigere Variante gefunden. Der Weg war bei uns eigentlich gut fahrbar. Richtig Schieben und Tragen mussten wir bis auf hier den kurzen Anstieg nie.







Allen die auf Bike & Hike stehen, kann ich übrigens das Beibachtal empfehlen!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. September 2002)

Wir sind die Tour schon öfter am 03.10 gefahren. War mit Wanderern nie ein Problem. 
Geplanter Verlauf: Vom Bahnhof Polch über den Bahndamm, Münstermaifeld, Burg Elz, Tal aufwärts bis A 48, Wechsel ins Nettetal, abwärts bis zum Bahndamm und durch die Tunnel nach Polch.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## TresXF (23. September 2002)

wenn ich das richtig verstehe fahrt ihr nicht bis zur mosel runter? auf dem schönen trail von der burg bis zur mosel sind schon viele leute unterwegs.

zwischen burg elz und burg pyrmont sind dagegen nur vereinzelt leute anzutreffen. dort ist es selbst an feiertagen kein problem


----------



## Klaus Goerg (23. September 2002)

Das verstehst du richtig. Das Stück zur Mosel ist zwar schön, aber aus den genannten Gründen befahren wir es nicht. Der Rest der Tales sollte reichen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Higli (24. September 2002)

Was genervt hat, war das Stück hinter dieser "Begegnungsstätte", ich komm jetzt nicht auf den Namen. Da führt der Weg hoch zu einem Schiefer-Rutsch und wieder runter, mit elend viel Dornen und Brennesseln.

Gibt's da eine andere Strecke, die angenehmer ist?


----------



## Jörg (28. September 2002)

Hallo Klaus,

wann wollt Ihr denn losfahren (Polch)?
Andersherum wäre eventuell auch interessant. Über Feldwege an Kehrig vorbei nach Monreal und von dort bis Pyrmonter-Mühle. Von dort über Pillig auf den Radweg nach Polch. Das ist meiner Meinung nach das schönste Stück der Tour, selten mit Wanderern.
Wenn Ihr nicht so spät losfahrt, würden wir wohl auch mitfahren.

Gruss Jörg (www.gigabike.de) 

Bild: letztes Wochenende in den Vogesen, Höhenmeter satt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (28. September 2002)

N'Abend Jörg!
Wenn's Wetter OK ist, werden wir am 12.10 übers Nettetal nach Mayen und dann weiter zum Elztal fahren.
Vielleicht könnten wir uns ja dann in Mayen bei eurem Treffpunkt treffen? Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour, oder?


----------



## Jörg (29. September 2002)

Hallo Dave,

das wäre keine schlechte Idee. Wie man so hört bist Du die letzte Zeit viel mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen.
Heute scheint es auch wieder ein Super Tag zum biken zu werden. War aber gestern Abend ein wenig unsoliede, werd mal versuchen das Beste daraus zu machen. 

Gruss Jörg


----------



## dave (29. September 2002)

Moin Jörg!



> Wie man so hört bist Du die letzte Zeit viel mit dem Bike unterwegs gewesen



... und am Montag fahre ich mit Alex nach Österreich 
Víel Spass noch heute, wir haben hier momentan Sonne und blauen Himmel!


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2002)

Hallo Jörg,

wir werden gegen 8,30 Uhr von Rengsdorf nach Ochtendung fahren. Denk mal das wir 9,30 Uhr ab Ochtendung Richtung Polch losfahren. Könnten uns dann da treffen.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## Jörg (30. September 2002)

Da hört sich ja gut an, werden Euch dann gemütlich entgegen radeln.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## Klaus Goerg (30. September 2002)

Dann bis Do. Wollt nur noch sagen das wir alle nicht mehr so neu sind. Sollte aber zu regeln sein.

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jörg (3. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Klaus,

ich hoffe Ihr habt das alles gut überstanden! Das Wetter war ja wirklich super, und der Trail größtenteils schön trocken. 
Nach der Pyrmonter-Mühle (seid Ihr da noch einmal weggekommen?)  war die Strecke ja voller Hindernisse, umgefallenen Bäume und so. Früher wurde da öfter mal geräumt aber ich denke das ist ein wenig Absicht. Haben dann doch noch ganz schön geschwitzt.

Gruss aus Mayen Jörg


----------



## Klaus Goerg (4. Oktober 2002)

Hallo Jörg,

nach kurzer Rast sind wir schon weitergefahren. Trotz der Bäume war der Trail klasse zu fahren. Willi hat noch 2 saubere Rollen den Berg ab gemacht. Muss halt noch üben. Und wieder kein Foto davon. Wir sind dann an der Autobahn hochgefahren und durch die Felder irgendwie schräg nach Polch. 

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## christof (20. Januar 2004)

Hallo erst mal an alle,
hätte jemand lust ab und an mit mir und nem Kumpel touren im kreis myk und coc zu machen?
Ich selbst komme aus polch und fahre meistens ne tour zur burg elz danach gibt et noch en rundweg drum herum und je nach laune und verfassung kann mann da noch 1 bis 2 runden dran hängen.
Tour nr 2 geht von polch nach naunheim, weiter nach pillig, richtung burg pyrmont, durch den wald nach roes und von da an eventuell noch richtung mosel.

wenn jemand lusst hätte mit uns zu fahren oder andere tourvorschläge hat bitte melden!

MFG
christof


----------



## Rockyalex! (25. Januar 2004)

Hi Polcher,
wenn ich von meinen Schwiegereltern fahre (Kerben), lande ich oft auch in der Kobern-Gondorfer Gegend. Besonders zu empfehlen sind die Trails rund um die Burg.
Nettetal ist auch sehr cool und wenns etwas mehr sein sollte war ich auch schon mal am/um den Laacher See.

Gruss Alex


----------



## christof (27. Januar 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Polcher,
> wenn ich von meinen Schwiegereltern fahre (Kerben), lande ich oft auch in der Kobern-Gondorfer Gegend. Besonders zu empfehlen sind die Trails rund um die Burg.
> Nettetal ist auch sehr cool und wenns etwas mehr sein sollte war ich auch schon mal am/um den Laacher See.
> 
> Gruss Alex



Lacher See waren wir auch schon ist halt ziehmlich überlaufen
aber sonst auch ganz ok
da ist an den burgen aam wochenende weit aus weniger los 
da kann man wenigstens mal einen fliegen lassen, net so wie um den see wo man angst haben muss jemanden platt zu fahren


----------



## Siebenberg (28. Januar 2004)

Das mit dem See stimmt so nur teilweise  .Auf der ,dem See zugewandten Seite ist zwar meistens einiges los ,wobei es auch hier ruhige Ecken zum trailen giebt auf der "anderen" Seite hat man aber meisten seine Ruhe  .Zumal man auch leicht den ein oder anderen Trail im Brohtal bei Wassenach oder Kell mitnehmen kann    .
Wenn Ihr Lust habt könnten wir da ja mal ne große Runde um den See machen und nen kurzen Ausflug ins Brohtal


----------



## christof (28. Januar 2004)

Das mit der tour könnten wir echt mal ins auge fassen
Kenn mich nämlich um den see net ganz so gut aus weil ich wie gesagt aus polch komme und das doch schon en stück bis dahin is
gibt es noch andere gute touren die du so im myk kennst


----------



## Rockyalex! (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Polcher,
ich meinte mit Laacher See auch nicht den unteren Rundweg.  

Ich fahr lieber oben, der ist länger, schmaler und wesentlich interessanter.  
Auch die Traversen zum unteren Weg sind cool, aber die findet kein Mensch. Sie setzen auch eine Gewisse Lust zum Abfahren voraus.  

Wir fahren voraussichtlich am Sonntag morgen ins Elztal. Wenn du Lust hast meld dich hier und fahr mit. Normalerweise fahr ich über den Polcher Radweg; wir könnten uns am Bahnhof treffen.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Siebenberg (29. Januar 2004)

christof schrieb:
			
		

> gibt es noch andere gute touren die du so im myk kennst


Gibt da schon ne ganze Menge guter Touren in der Gegend ums Brohltal ,Mayen  ,Nitztal ,Laacher See oberes Nettetal .Da kann man sich schon mal ein paar Wochenenden mit beschäftigen  .Am besten zu fahren sind die aber wenn's Wetter wieder ne Zeit lang trocken war oder wenn's gefroren ist .Ansonsten ist meistens Schlammwühlen angesagt .Wobei am L See noch am ehesten was geht weil da die Wege vor Jahren kommplett neu gemacht worden sind und auch die Trail's bei dem Wetter nicht ganz so schlüpfrig sind. 
Die Traversen zum See runter sind allerdings cool ,wobei ,auch wegen des größeren Höhenunterschieds die Up & Downhills von und nach Nickenich ,Kruft und Mendig zB schon um einiges besser sind .
Können da ja mal schauen wies Wetter wird ,wobei ich generell zu jeder Schandtat in der Richtung zu haben bin    .
Wollte ja am WE eigentlich über Boppard kreisen aber so wies ausschaut ist da ja eher Wintersport angesagt .

@ Rockyalex :Fahrt ihr denn aufjedenfall am So in Richtung Elztal ?Das währe ja auch noch ne gute Sache .


----------



## Rockyalex! (29. Januar 2004)

Ich denke schon.

Ich komm grad aus dem Wald und fands sehr cool!

Hab ich dich schon mal zusammen mit einem Mädel hier durch die Stadt biken gesehen? (gibt glaub ich wenig bikende Mädels und wenig San Andreas)  

Ich weiss nicht ob wir von den gleichen Traversen reden... 
Am besten wir warten auf gutes Wetter und fahren da mal hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## christof (29. Januar 2004)

Das mit sonntag wäre echt ein angebot  
wie lange ist denn vorraussuchtlich die tour ab polch und wieder zurück?
wie schätzt du denn dein niveau ein an das ich mich richten müsste?


----------



## Siebenberg (29. Januar 2004)

Wohne erst seit kurzem hier in Ko und war seitdem eigentlich wenn, dann nur solo mit meinem bike unterwegs  .
Hab aber schon ein (war auch überrascht )anderes, teilweise schwarz lackiertes San Andreas am Rittersturz gesehen .
See mäßig können wir wenn's Wetter passt gerne mal machen .
Wie schaut es denn am So mit biken in Polch aus ? Kann man da schon ne Uhrzeit ausmachen .
Den Bahnhof kenn ich aufjedenfall auch 

Gruß


----------



## christof (29. Januar 2004)

Von mir aus geht das mit sonntag klar
wir müssen nur sehen wie die wetterbedingungen so sind
hab nämlich auch keine lust im dreck zu versinken

Die abfahrt sollten wir je nach länge der tour festmachen
bin da aber relativ flexibel


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Januar 2004)

Hi!
Das scheint ja was zu werden mit uns.  
Wie wärs am Sonntag um 10 am Bahnhof.
Würde eine leicht abgekürzte Elz Tour bis Moselkern vorschlagen. Dann sollten wir spätestens um 2 wieder in Polch sein.

Alex

PS.:Im Moment ist das Einzige, was man braucht um mit mir mitzuhalten Zeit!!!

PPS.:Schlammig wirds wie Sau (dort eigentlich immer zwischen Oktober und März)


----------



## Siebenberg (30. Januar 2004)

Bin dabei .
Soll ab Sa ja auch wärmer werden .Und am So bis 8 Grad .
Wird also wohl ne richtige Schlammschlacht werden   .Genau das was man zum Jahresanfang braucht dann wird's wenigstens nur noch besser


----------



## christof (30. Januar 2004)

Bin ebenfalls dabei!
Dann würd ich sagen treffen wir uns doch am sonntag um 10 uhr am bahnhof in polch am fahrradständer gegenüber des toilettenhäuschens
klappt bis jetzt echt wie geschmiert!


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Januar 2004)

Alles klar!

Ich glaub auch, dass um 10 Uhr in Polch nicht so viele Biker am Bahnhof stehen.
Dave und Horst kommen vielleicht auch. 

Alex


----------



## Siebenberg (31. Januar 2004)

Dann bis morgen .
Die Sonne   soll uns ja hold sein .

Gruß


----------



## christof (31. Januar 2004)

Dann ist mit morgen alles klar
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dave (1. Februar 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Dave und Horst kommen vielleicht auch.



moin, moin!

ich habe alex leider nicht auf dem handy erreicht. wollte nur kurz bescheid sagen, dass ihr nicht auf horst und mich warten müsst. horst findet die idee nach der schneeschmelze ins elztal zu fahren nicht wirklich gut  und ich fühl mich heute morgen auch nicht wirklich fit. Hab mir 'ne schöne erkältung eingefangen und werde lieber nur 'ne kleine runde drehen. 

trotzdem viel spass ihr dreckspatzen!  zumindest von oben scheint ja nichts runterzukommen ...


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. Februar 2004)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> zumindest von oben scheint ja nichts runterzukommen ...


    

Als wir dann im Elztal waren gings aber und es wurde doch noch eine schöne Tour.


----------



## christof (2. Februar 2004)

War trotz der Anstrengung ne coole Tour  
Hat trotz des "schlechten" Wetters laune gemacht!
Nur die Klamotten und das Bike wieder sauber zu bekommen war ätzend


----------



## dave (2. Februar 2004)

so vorher-nachher-fotos wären bestimmt gut gekommen ...  
wir sind auch noch gut dreckig geworden, aber wahrscheinlich kein vergleich zu euch! 
zumindest bei uns waren komischer weise erstaunlich viele biker unterwegs gestern. so viele hatte ich selbst bei trockenen verhältnissen schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.


----------

